

"I just crash landed at SFO... I'm OK. Surreal." - cnorgate
http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/06/us/california-plane-incident/

======
jmathai
Apparently KTVU reports 2 fatalities :(.

Asiana Airlines flight 214

